# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة عمل الجلي مع البسكويت

## الوردة الاردنية

المقادير

بسكويت , علبة

زبدة ,100 جرام

جيلاتين , ملعقة كبيرة

ماء ساخن, كوب

حليب نستله مركز ومحلى, علبة

عصير ليمون , ملعقة كبيرة

جيلي (هلام) ,100 جرام

ماء ساخن,450 ملل

كريمة نستله حسب الرغبة,

فريز أو فواكه أخرى حسب الرغبة,

طريقة التحضير

- يكسّر البسكويت قطعاً صغيرة، ثم تذوب الزبدة في إناءٍ وتخلط مع البسكويت المكسر.

- يوضع الخليط في صينية أو وعاء مستطيل الشكل، ويضغط عليه جيداً حتى يستوي سطحه، ثم يوضع في الفريزر لمدة 20 دقيقة حتى يتثلج.

- يذوب الجيلاتين في نصف كوبٍ من الماء الساخن، ويضاف إليه حليب نستله المركّز المحلى وعصير الليمون.

- يسكب المزيج فوق طبقة البسكويت، ويوضع الوعاء مرةً أخرى في الفريزير حتى تتجمد طبقة الجيلاتين.

- يذوب الجيلي (الهلام) في 450 مل من الماء الساخن، ثم يُبرد في الثلاجة.

- يصب الجيلي فوق طبقة الجيلاتين، وتوضع الصينية مرة أخرى في الفريزر حتى يتجمد الجيلي.

- تزين صينية الجيلي بالبسكويت بالكريمة الطازجة وبحبات الفريز أو بفاكهة أخرى حسب الرغبة، وتقدم.

----------

